# Reel feet and seat question?



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just bought a penn fierce 5000 and an ugly stik inshore select 7' rod, however the feet on the reel are too big to fit the reel seats, would it be better to shape it till it fits or just return the rod or reel and get a different one?


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a new nasty habit Penn has developed, they widen the foot to help you decide on one of their rods.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Or, your 5000 size reel is to big for a light tackle rod with a 17mm seat. In other words, rod was not built for such a big reel.


----------



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

problem solved, went back and got the 4000, tried it in the rod before leaving lesson learned
:whistling:


----------

